# Hackett or Ralph Lauren?



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Many of you probably know that the styling of British-based Hackett and Ralph Lauren's various brands are very, very similar. The price-point is similar too, though I think Hackett may be a bit more expensive on average.

Because Hackett does not ship to the United States, I only have a few of their offerings and don't have enough experience to compare quality.

Is anyone else in a better position to judge the average quality of Hackett verses Ralph Lauren?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I like both brands but own more RL because I purchased lots of polo t-shirts 3/5 years ago. RL costs slightly more in the UK, smart/suit range is limited and the sales are crap compared to the sales on Polo.com

Personally favour Hackett over RL in terms of complete range, although you are better off with RL because you can get better prices in the sales and have a greater range to choose from. If Hackett have something that RL do not offer, then purchase Hackett. 

In terms of quality (my opinion):
smart trousers - par
casual trousers - Hackett
rugby shirts - Hackett has slight better quality
polo t-shirts - RL have a better range (cannot beat a plain RL polo with small pony), but quality with Hackett seems similar
sports jackets - RL has a better range (even in the UK)
knitwear - difficult to compare because I have cotton sweaters from RL and lambswool from Hackett


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I prefer Ralph Lauren myself on lots of levels.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

David Reeves said:


> I prefer Ralph Lauren myself on lots of levels.


 expand


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Hackett is rather expensive and doesn't ship to the U.S., which means it's only an option if I'm in the U.K. With that said, I do like the look of their offerings. 

I own two Hackett dress shirts and they are rather nice. The collar spreads are outstanding.

They don't sell suits on the website, but the sportcoats look rather nice too and aren't terribly expensive. Some of the patterns are similar to Bookster's offerings as well.

Overall, it seems that Hackett and Ralph Lauren are similarly styled. Another advantage for Hackett in the U.S. is that few have it, whereas everyone who is anyone has Ralph Lauren -- at least when it comes to polo shirts.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I think RL as an individual is more interesting and Charismatic than JH (after meeting both). I realize this is about the brand not clothes but it now colors my perception of the brands. After meeting JH I was less excited about his clothes. The oposite with RL.

I think that certain brands can do vulgar branding and we can laugh along with them or we can forgive them. Brands I am thinking of are Gucci, LV Fred Perry and RL. I don't think Hackett is there yet.

I also think that Hackett is all over the place with it's identity and quality. 

I actually have more Hackett in my wardrobe than RL though.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Per hearing from a recent purchaser (when vacationing in Hong Kong), The Hackett Rugby shirts are much more affordable. The same item in the US may be a lot more, though. I am a huge Ralph Lauren fan and don't anticipate this changing any time soon, though.


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

The quality of Hackett's garments is beyond comparison with RL. The craftmanship is also much better. So are the cut of the suits. By far I prefer Hackett over RL.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Depends what label you think of when you talk Ralph Lauren.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

David Reeves said:


> Depends what label you think of when you talk Ralph Lauren.


Let's say the Polo blue label; not the low-end, outsourced green label that Macy's and Lord & Taylor are selling now at the same price-point of the Polo blue label.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Hackett does do good tweed jackets and moleskins, heavy cotton trousers etc at a good price point but you could do just as well at cordings.

I think Hackett wins out with tailoring and finer garments compared to blue label but RL is a lot sexier as a brand.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

RL every time. I used to like Hackett but prefer to shop in Cordings and E&R.

*W_B*


----------

